# Smiley Help in MS Office Communicator 2007



## prabumitu (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Guys

My friend sent me a smiley in MS Office communicator 2007 , but it appeared only as " :4 " text in my Communicator chat box. 

Now i want to know how that text " :4 " represent pictorially

Please Guys help me how it represents 

Thanks in Advance
Prabu


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Instant message settings. Show emoticons.


----------

